# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  سأدعم على جعفر تاااااني و تالت ورابع و مليون و كل من يلبس شعار المريخ حتى وان كان الكاردينال نفسه

## تجـــانے

*

ما سيتعرض له اى لاعب في المريخ من هجمات تبدأ من الجلافيط مروراً ببعض المندسين داخل المنتديات و ما يتبعه من هجوم مريخاب لا يُشك في مريخيتهم و حبهم للمريخ لن يجعل هذا من على جعفر او من بعض لاعبى المريخ هدفاً للتقليل من شأنهم 
..
بغض النظر عن مستوى على جعفر او الريح علي و بغض النظر عن رأيي انا كمشجع في اللاعبين الذين يتعرضون للشتائم و التقليل فهذا لا يجعل منى ( مدرباً ) خبيرا في مقدرات اللاعبين .
...

نعم هنا في المنتديات من يقول انه لعب كرة القدم و يعرف بنفسه و عينه و نظرته الثاقبة ان هذا اللاعب فاشل و هذا ناجح و لكن كجمهور يجب ان تكون اولويتنا الاولى التشجيع و الدفاع عن الكيان ثم بعد ذلك يأتى التنظير و التدريب و متابعة اقول المندسين و الجلافيط اذا كانت تروق لكم ..
...

من اراد ان ينتقد فلينتقد و لكن ليتذكر انه قبل ان ينتقد هو خط دفاع اول عن الكيان و هو الذى يرفع معنويات اللاعبين و هو الذى يحمي الكيان من العبث و قلة ادب البعض و خاصة اصحاب الاجندة و المغرضين و الجلافيط المندسين .
...

من اراد ان ينتقد فلينتقد و لكن عليه ان يحذر ان هناك من لا يحب المريخ و يكره المريخ اكثر من حبه لجلفوطه الذى يشجعه فتفويت الفرصة على هؤلاء هي واجب مريخي 

...

لندعم كل لاعب في كشوفات الزعيم سيد البلد و نحاسبهم بعد حين 
لنشجع كل لاعب يرتدي شعار المريخ و يسكب عرقه و دمه في سبيل رفعة الكيان 
لنشجع على جعفر اذا بقى بالكشوفات 
و لندعم الوك في الحملة التى سيتعرض لها هذا الموسم و نحمي الفتى الابنوسي 
..
لنشجع و نحمي و ندعم و نؤازر و نكون خط دفاع المريخ الاول ..


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياحبيبنا تجاني
من ينتقد علي جعفر ولعبه ليس بالضرورة ان يكون مندسا حتى ينتقده
علي جعفر لايريد تطوير نفسه هو والريح علي

اي مجتهد يجد التقدير الكافي من جمهور المريخ وخير مثال ماوجده مصعب عمر هذا الموسم

اذا كان علي جعفر سيكون مثلما كان الموسم الماضي فليرحب بالانتقاد القاسي جدا من الان

كنت اتمنى بدلا من سفره لامريكا بدون فائدة ان يواظب على المحافظة على لياقته والاهتمام بتطوير نفسه بدنيا وفنيا حتى يعالج اخطاؤه القاتلة جدا التي اضرت بالمريخ كثيرا وكانت سببا في هزائمة 
لكن يبدو ان اخر اهتماماته هي تطوير نفسه ومعالجة اخطاؤه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وسننتقده بدون شتائم او سباب متى ماكان سلبيا وباردا ومملا في لعبه
وسنصفق له متى ماكان غيورا وجادا ومقاتلا في صفوف المريخ

شانه شان كل لاعب في الفريق
*

----------


## الكردفانى

*
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*حقيقة الجمهور بعرف لاعب بجيب فون ولاعب بمسك مهاجم اي غلطة  ليأخذ علي رأسه وهكذا هو جمهور الكورة في السودان عليه علي اللاعب ان يعرف ذلك يعني يجب ان يت لأثر سلبا بهاتف الجماهير لأنها تأتي بصورة عفوية..أما حقيقة الخطأ والعيب هو ما نقوم به من كتابات مسيءة للاعب وهذا لا يصح ابدا  يجب منعه فورا  لأننا نكتب  واعصابئنا هادئة  وبعيد عن أي مؤثرات......هنا تكمن  المشكلة
                        	*

----------


## badri

*اخوتي عندما ننتقد اي لاعب ذلك لا يعني اننا نترصد او نقف ضد لاعب مريخي ولكن عندما يكون اللاعب ليس في قامة المريخ وذلك لما منح له من فرص لاثبات نفسه ويفشل في ذلك فلن يجد مناصرا والله من وراء القصد فهناك من ينتظرون هذه الخانة لشغلها
                        	*

----------


## احمد عبدالله

*ياحبيب علي جعفر ليس بقامه الزعيم دعمناهو قبلك وكتبنا لا فتات كلنا علي جعفر ولكن لا تطوير في مقدراته ولا تطوير في مهاراته زايد عدم ثقته بنفسه ولاعب يتاثر بالعوامل الخارجيه زى صراخ الجماهير لهذا انا اختلف معك
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ياحبيبنا تجاني
من ينتقد علي جعفر ولعبه ليس بالضرورة ان يكون مندسا حتى ينتقده
علي جعفر لايريد تطوير نفسه هو والريح علي

اي مجتهد يجد التقدير الكافي من جمهور المريخ وخير مثال ماوجده مصعب عمر هذا الموسم

اذا كان علي جعفر سيكون مثلما كان الموسم الماضي فليرحب بالانتقاد القاسي جدا من الان

كنت اتمنى بدلا من سفره لامريكا بدون فائدة ان يواظب على المحافظة على لياقته والاهتمام بتطوير نفسه بدنيا وفنيا حتى يعالج اخطاؤه القاتلة جدا التي اضرت بالمريخ كثيرا وكانت سببا في هزائمة 
لكن يبدو ان اخر اهتماماته هي تطوير نفسه ومعالجة اخطاؤه




سلامات يا مهدي 

يلا كدي شوف انا قلت شنو 








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					



من اراد ان ينتقد فلينتقد و لكن ليتذكر انه قبل ان ينتقد هو خط دفاع اول عن الكيان و هو الذى يرفع معنويات اللاعبين و هو الذى يحمي الكيان من العبث و قلة ادب البعض و خاصة اصحاب الاجندة و المغرضين و الجلافيط المندسين .
...

من اراد ان ينتقد فلينتقد و لكن عليه ان يحذر ان هناك من لا يحب المريخ و يكره المريخ اكثر من حبه لجلفوطه الذى يشجعه فتفويت الفرصة على هؤلاء هي واجب مريخي 

...

لندعم كل لاعب في كشوفات الزعيم سيد البلد و نحاسبهم بعد حين 
لنشجع كل لاعب يرتدي شعار المريخ و يسكب عرقه و دمه في سبيل رفعة الكيان 
لنشجع على جعفر اذا بقى بالكشوفات 
و لندعم الوك في الحملة التى سيتعرض لها هذا الموسم و نحمي الفتى الابنوسي 
..
لنشجع و نحمي و ندعم و نؤازر و نكون خط دفاع المريخ الاول ..







يعنى اللى عايز ينتقد ينتقد و اللى عندو راى يقولوا بس الناس تحذر 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تمام ياتجاني

وصدقني زي علي جعفر ده المندسين مابضيعوا فيهو وكت
بدوروا على البارزين والجادين لاضعافهم وكسر ثقتهم 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*افشل لاعب ومجرد وجودو في المريخ اكبر خطاء
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*تجانى    ارجوا ان تراعى مشاعرنا  وتعمل حساب عندنا  ضغط  وسكر
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*شكراً لكل من أرتدي شعار المريخ ودافع عنه . الشكر لكل من مثّل المريخ يوماً ولو في مباراة واحدة .
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تجـــانے
					



ما سيتعرض له اى لاعب في المريخ من هجمات تبدأ من الجلافيط مروراً ببعض المندسين داخل المنتديات و ما يتبعه من هجوم مريخاب لا يُشك في مريخيتهم و حبهم للمريخ لن يجعل هذا من على جعفر او من بعض لاعبى المريخ هدفاً للتقليل من شأنهم 
..
بغض النظر عن مستوى على جعفر او الريح علي و بغض النظر عن رأيي انا كمشجع في اللاعبين الذين يتعرضون للشتائم و التقليل فهذا لا يجعل منى ( مدرباً ) خبيرا في مقدرات اللاعبين .
...

نعم هنا في المنتديات من يقول انه لعب كرة القدم و يعرف بنفسه و عينه و نظرته الثاقبة ان هذا اللاعب فاشل و هذا ناجح و لكن كجمهور يجب ان تكون اولويتنا الاولى التشجيع و الدفاع عن الكيان ثم بعد ذلك يأتى التنظير و التدريب و متابعة اقول المندسين و الجلافيط اذا كانت تروق لكم ..
...

من اراد ان ينتقد فلينتقد و لكن ليتذكر انه قبل ان ينتقد هو خط دفاع اول عن الكيان و هو الذى يرفع معنويات اللاعبين و هو الذى يحمي الكيان من العبث و قلة ادب البعض و خاصة اصحاب الاجندة و المغرضين و الجلافيط المندسين .
...

من اراد ان ينتقد فلينتقد و لكن عليه ان يحذر ان هناك من لا يحب المريخ و يكره المريخ اكثر من حبه لجلفوطه الذى يشجعه فتفويت الفرصة على هؤلاء هي واجب مريخي 

...

لندعم كل لاعب في كشوفات الزعيم سيد البلد و نحاسبهم بعد حين 
لنشجع كل لاعب يرتدي شعار المريخ و يسكب عرقه و دمه في سبيل رفعة الكيان 
لنشجع على جعفر اذا بقى بالكشوفات 
و لندعم الوك في الحملة التى سيتعرض لها هذا الموسم و نحمي الفتى الابنوسي 
..
لنشجع و نحمي و ندعم و نؤازر و نكون خط دفاع المريخ الاول ..






*

----------


## احمد عبدالله

*علي جعغر ده ادعمو براك ياتجاني
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ياحبيبنا تجاني
من ينتقد علي جعفر ولعبه ليس بالضرورة ان يكون مندسا حتى ينتقده





يا صديقي العزيز انا ابداً ما قلت كل من ينتقد على جعفر بالضرورة جلفوط مندس 
...


هناك بوستات يا مهدي ظاهر الجلفوط المندس فيها و ما عايزة كتير عناء للبحث 
من ينتقد اى لاعب في المريخ لا يعنى انه جلفوط مندس و تصنيف الجلفوط المندس دا بيدخل تحت كم بند و ما بند الاساءة لعلي جعفر دي قضية تانية 
...

قبل كدا في المنبر دا العضو اللى اسمو باكمبا كان ( مشغلها) لينا بالباشا بس و ما عندو شغله غير الباشا و التقليل من الباشا و غيرو تاني كان في واحد ما متذكر منو كان مشغلها لايمن سعيد و بكري المدينة يعنى دا ما مقياس يا مهدي و انا ما قصدت بوستات اللاعب الواحد 

انا قصدت انو كمشجعين نكون عون وسند و حماية اذا اجاد نشكره و اذا لم يلعب بجديه نقرعه 

و فى النهاية نتذكر انو اداة نحارب بها و يستحق الشكر و النقد 

كلامي عن الجلفوط المندس دي بجي ليها و بفتح ليها بوست براااااااااااهو 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

تجانى    ارجوا ان تراعى مشاعرنا  وتعمل حساب عندنا  ضغط  وسكر





معليش يا شباب ارد على استاذنا و عمنا و كبيرنا الصادق و ح ارجع ليكم بمهلة بمشيئة الله  

يا زعيم كلامي ما قاصد بيهو اى زول بينتقد 

انا قريت الموضوع و شفت ردك انت و و الله كنت ح ارسل ليك رساله في تلفونك لانى عارف انك من المتداخلين في بوست اخر 

فلك العتبى حتى ترضى ان اصابك شئ مما كتبت 

ساعود بالتفصيل اكتر يا زعيم 
*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*على الايمان "على جغفر" دا يكون "جعفر" زاتو ما داخل ليهو فى راســو !
                        	*

----------


## الكردفانى

*على جعفر 
سعودى المريخ الجديد

*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

* من أرتدى أشرف شعار يجد منا التقدير والإحترام بغض النظر عن مستواه هذا قدرنا والآن اللاعبان ضمن كتيبة المريخ لعلى وعسى يتبدل الحال الى الأحسن .. دائما نتفاءل
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الكردفانى
					















 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

حقيقة الجمهور بعرف لاعب بجيب فون ولاعب بمسك مهاجم اي غلطة  ليأخذ علي رأسه وهكذا هو جمهور الكورة في السودان عليه علي اللاعب ان يعرف ذلك يعني يجب ان يت لأثر سلبا بهاتف الجماهير لأنها تأتي بصورة عفوية..أما حقيقة الخطأ والعيب هو ما نقوم به من كتابات مسيءة للاعب وهذا لا يصح ابدا  يجب منعه فورا  لأننا نكتب  واعصابئنا هادئة  وبعيد عن أي مؤثرات......هنا تكمن  المشكلة




تعرف يا صااحب مرات نحن بنكون امام حقيقة واقعة و يجب على ضوءها نتعامل مع الواقع لاعب موجود بالكشف مفروض ان لا نشتمه او نسيئ له ببساطة لانه يرتدي شعار الكيان 

اما المحاسبة على الهفوات و الخطأ فواجب الجمهور ان يكون واعي للدور الذى يقوم به من دعم و تشجيع 

من يريد ان ينتقد لا بأس بذلك و لكن متى و كيف هو مربط الفرس 

و هناك امر مهم جدا و هو الانتباهـ للجلافيط المدسوسين عندما ننتقد او نجد نقد يخص لاعبي المريخ 









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة badri
					

اخوتي عندما ننتقد اي لاعب ذلك لا يعني اننا نترصد او نقف ضد لاعب مريخي ولكن عندما يكون اللاعب ليس في قامة المريخ وذلك لما منح له من فرص لاثبات نفسه ويفشل في ذلك فلن يجد مناصرا والله من وراء القصد فهناك من ينتظرون هذه الخانة لشغلها




صحيح يا صديقي العزيز النقد لا يعنى الترصد و لكنى قصدت الحذر من بعض السموم المدسوسة بداية ثم الدعم و التشجيع و لا ضير في النقد مادام انه يخدم المريخ 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد عبدالله
					

ياحبيب علي جعفر ليس بقامه الزعيم دعمناهو قبلك وكتبنا لا فتات كلنا علي جعفر ولكن لا تطوير في مقدراته ولا تطوير في مهاراته زايد عدم ثقته بنفسه ولاعب يتاثر بالعوامل الخارجيه زى صراخ الجماهير لهذا انا اختلف معك





كيفنك يا احمد 

و هل يضيرك شئ الآن ان تدعمه بعد أصبح واقعاً امامنا لفترة أخرى طالما انه يرتدى الشعار ؟؟؟










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

افشل لاعب ومجرد وجودو في المريخ اكبر خطاء





ههههههههههههه

ازيّك يا سجم الرماد 

تعرف يا مورتا اسه انا عندي قناعات معينة في بعض لاعبي المريخ و لكن هذه القناعة لا يمكن ان أثبط بها همة جندي يقاتل من اجلى و يدافع عني 

....
***
بعيد من جو المريخ : 

السنة دي عايزين نشوف الشرطة القضارف ضمن اندية الممتاز بس عايزين الشعار لونو احمر عشان اشجعكم ههههه 









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

شكراً لكل من أرتدي شعار المريخ ودافع عنه . الشكر لكل من مثّل المريخ يوماً ولو في مباراة واحدة .





كيفنك يا صاحب 



دي بترفع معنويات اللاعبين و بتزيد اسلحتنا التى نحارب بها قوة 









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					





  








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد عبدالله
					

علي جعغر ده ادعمو براك ياتجاني





هههههههههههه هههههههههه 

ابدا ما ح اقصر معاهو يا احمد  







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED DEVIL
					

على الايمان "على جغفر" دا يكون "جعفر" زاتو ما داخل ليهو فى راســو !






الله يكون في العون بس 











 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الكردفانى
					

على جعفر 
سعودى المريخ الجديد







حتى السعودي و رغم الاشياء التى تُقال يبقى احد الجنود الذين خدموا المريخ و سكب عرقه و دمه فله ملايين التحايا 









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

 من أرتدى أشرف شعار يجد منا التقدير والإحترام بغض النظر عن مستواه هذا قدرنا والآن اللاعبان ضمن كتيبة المريخ لعلى وعسى يتبدل الحال الى الأحسن .. دائما نتفاءل






شاكر يا صديقي العزيز كيفنك يا ملك 

و هذا هو الواجب الذى يمليه علينا واجبنا كمشجعين 
اللاعبين لن يكونوا محاربين اشداء اذا لم يحسوا بقوة الجمهور و لن تكون المجالس قوية في قراراتها اذا لم ترى بعينيها استبسال الجمهور في حماية الكيان و بتمنى و الله الناس تقع ليها الحاجة دي قبل تكتب اى نقد او شكر
*

----------


## Kajouma

*بمشيئة الله لن أشاهد أي مباراة للزعيم يلعب فيها علي جعفر والريح علي. السكري والضغط لم يتركا لنا مجالا لتحمل المزيد من المرمطة والبهدلة أمام أضعف الفرق. فضيحة المناقل وحدها كفيلة بشطب هذا الثنائي ولو فشل الزعيم في تسجيل البديل  واضطر الفريق للعب الموسم بكشف ناقص 
*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kajouma
					

بمشيئة الله لن أشاهد أي مباراة للزعيم يلعب فيها علي جعفر والريح علي. السكري والضغط لم يتركا لنا مجالا لتحمل المزيد من المرمطة والبهدلة أمام أضعف الفرق. فضيحة المناقل وحدها كفيلة بشطب هذا الثنائي ولو فشل الزعيم في تسجيل البديل  واضطر الفريق للعب الموسم بكشف ناقص 





في اى مباراة يُهزم فيها المريخ يحدث الالم 

و لكن اذا سجل المريخ (الكاردينال) و لعب في مباراة و خسر المريخ فهذا لن يقلل عندي من شأنه 


*

----------


## UM OMAR

*فوق يا تجانى
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ليس لدينا حل غير دعمه بما انه صار واقعاً مفروضا علينا يا تجانى الحبيب،
لكننا نتمنى ان يتخلص من عيوبه التى قصمت ظهرنا خاصة فى الأدوار التمهيدية التى لا تحتمل المجازفات،
كما نتمنى ان يتم الدفع به فى مباريات الممتاز حتى يكتسب الخبرة اللازمة للتحديات الكبرى،
وبالتوفيق
                        	*

----------


## kartoub

*كلنا محب للزعيم لا جدال علي ذلك لكن شهر 6 يجب ان يغادر مستواه متواضع للغاية
                        	*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة UM OMAR
					

فوق يا تجانى



سلام  يا ام عمر 

و لن نتوقف عن دعم اى لاعب في كشف المريخ 


*

----------


## تجـــانے

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

ليس لدينا حل غير دعمه بما انه صار واقعاً مفروضا علينا يا تجانى الحبيب،
لكننا نتمنى ان يتخلص من عيوبه التى قصمت ظهرنا خاصة فى الأدوار التمهيدية التى لا تحتمل المجازفات،
كما نتمنى ان يتم الدفع به فى مباريات الممتاز حتى يكتسب الخبرة اللازمة للتحديات الكبرى،
وبالتوفيق




سلامات يا صاحب 

و كيفنك يا صديقي العزيز 

اتمنى و الله من كل قلبي ان يتطور كل لاعب في المريخ و سنحاسبهم بعد حين 


*

----------

